# Preds and hunting when it really windy



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just wanted to know if you guy hunt on days that are really windy? For instance today a clipper went thru last night and now the winds are from 15-20 mph. Usually if it's forcast to be windy I try and get out as early as I can before the wind really gets up. Just wondering if I should stay longer. Keep in mind I'm east of the big river and I know all you guys out west have a windy day everyday.

Chris C.


----------



## NMDogslayer (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't mind hunting in the wind if it is not more than 20 mph. I have hunted in some major wind upwards of 30 to 40 mph and have actually called in dogs. I only hunt in high winds if we are in a contest. It can be done you just have to get down in the thick stuff where they are hanging out and have some patients.


----------



## CoyoteCraze (Feb 5, 2010)

Keep in mind, coyotes have exceptionaly hearing. We have an upper frequency limit of 20 kHz where a coyote has 80!! Even though the sound travel is limited on really windy days, it's still traveling far enough to call in yotes especially if you're calling into a cross wind. I like to target coyotes that are bedded up out of the wind so the responses are going to be quick. On days like that, I'll spend of a max. of 10 minutes per set and cover lots of grounds trying to find where they're at.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Chris C.


----------

